# Tallest structure in your city!



## Goku (Aug 27, 2005)

Post the pic of tallest structure (building, tower etc) in your city here!

Hamilton's tallest structure: Landmark Place (43 floors)


----------



## Melchisedeck (Jul 29, 2005)

Crystal Palace in Brescia (North Italy - near Milan)
Height 110m.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Im sure youve heard of it  CN Tower


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

The John Hancock Tower. (The blue tower)


----------



## Goku (Aug 27, 2005)

No one is posting...maybe this is a boring thread!!!
Maybe I can post on behalf of Chicago and NY...they are easy one!

Sears Tower









Empire State Building (mine favorite)


----------



## Sa Town Tx Gringo (Jul 14, 2005)

San Antonio, Tower of the America's 622ft "190m"


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

CN Tower.


----------



## trickykid (Sep 24, 2002)

Miami's tallest is the Four Seasons. Completed in 2003:


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

the tallest structure in Napier, NZ, isn't very tall . Tis a cathedral. I guess it's about 30m?









Either that or the old hospital (now abandoned).


----------



## trickykid (Sep 24, 2002)

/\/\ looks like it could make for some nice apartments!


----------



## Oriolus (Feb 4, 2004)

The tallest structure in Townsville isn't a building - it's a 160m communications tower on top of Mt Sturt









Here's a diagram I drew comparing to to Holiday Inn (76m), Townsville's tallest building.


----------



## thoju75 (Jul 22, 2004)

The tallest building in my city is a monument: Th Eiffel Tower 319m 
Do you know?? lol


----------



## im_from_zw038 (Dec 5, 2003)

up
THAT IS ONE NICE PICTURE!!!!!


----------



## im_from_zw038 (Dec 5, 2003)

zwolle, the netherlands
Ijsseltower, 121 mtr till spire still UC


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

in London its "One Canada Square" (for the moment  )













in my other city Nairobi, its "Times Tower" ( 140m)


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

Net center - Padova (80 mt)


----------



## nathanh6686 (Jun 14, 2005)

Sutro Tower 300 m 981 ft-


----------



## mtb_nz (Mar 23, 2005)

In Wellington (New Zealand) our tallest building is the Majestic Centre at 116m


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Land of The Petronas Twin Towers.


----------



## ƒƒ (Dec 31, 2004)

Antwerp:

Metallurgie, in Hoboken, 152m:












The largest building is the Cathedral of Our Lady (123m):


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

thoju75 said:


> The tallest building in my city is a monument: Th Eiffel Tower 319m
> Do you know?? lol



eiffel tower 324 m
and the tallest skyscrapers montparnasse tower 209 m


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

Tallest structure in my city (Culemborg) are 3 windmills. All 3 are 120m tall.


----------



## Drunkill (Jul 31, 2004)

Eureka Tower (UC) 297m and an outdoor observation tower is still waiting approval so it could be upto 330-40m

But tallest current in the Rialto Tower.


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

In Turin the tallest structure is the Mole Antonelliana which contain the national museum of cinema. it's tall 167.5 m


----------



## teunster (Jul 31, 2003)

^^
Yes that's just fucking awesome.. :bow:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

very ellegant :yes:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Lisbon tallest structures:
bridge 25 april 190meters:








Vasco da Gama observation tower 145 meters:








twin towers São Gabriel and São Rafael 110 meters:


----------



## Goku (Aug 27, 2005)

pic of Eiffel Tower is just amazing!!!


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Skyway Bridge: four hundred somthing feet tall


----------



## Goku (Aug 27, 2005)

*Can ur city beat this!*

Since we are talking about tallest structures, i thought it would be neat to mention Mt.Everest (Tallest structure build by Nature) in Nepal









Age of Everest:
Everest was formed about 60 million years ago 
Elevation:
29,035 (8850m)

Currently the tallest structure is CN Tower in Toronto, Canada.
it's about 553 m 
8850/553 = 16 (so we need 15 more CN Tower)
Well, still long way to go to beat NATURE...LOL
:cheers:


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

In the town where I live, its a 120 metre tall chimney built in 1980.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Goku said:


> Since we are talking about tallest structures, i thought it would be neat to mention Mt.Everest (Tallest structure build by Nature) in Nepal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and it stills grow up :yes:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*2 IFC, Hong Kong (88 stories)*


----------



## sworddamage (Oct 18, 2005)

Highest in my Town is a church, 108m:








The highest skyscraper in Rotterdam is de Delftse poort, 151m:


----------



## pablonis (Dec 16, 2004)

Tallest in my city - Vilnius, is a 326,47 meter high TV tower


----------



## ƒƒ (Dec 31, 2004)

Sworddamage, was de Nieuwe Kerk geen 109,75m?


----------



## London (Jun 12, 2005)

Canary Wharf


----------



## oachan (Oct 27, 2005)

excellent !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gm2263 (Sep 11, 2002)

Athens Greece:

Athens Tower (1971), 103m



















View of the neighbourhood of the building, distant view from a mountain


----------



## AJW (Aug 21, 2005)

The tallest building in Groningen the Netherlands is the Martinitoren, completed in 1482 (97m). 











This is as good as it gets skyscraper-wise in Groningen. The Gasunie building (87m)











The interior is quite spectacular:



















Only the first pic is mine, the Gasunie ones I had to google.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Maastower, 165 meter (antenna: 178 meter)



hoogbouwe said:


> *Maastoren*
> 
> *Gegevens*
> *Naam:* Maastoren
> ...











(own)


----------



## Kopacz (Mar 16, 2011)

Well this is going to be entertaining 
16 floors / around 55 meters in height to the tallest point :banana:










source: e-stalowa.pl


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

^^ Wow, nice rainbow building in the background! What's its name?


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Bitexco Financial Tower, Saigon, Vietnam. (265.5 m)*


emhamvui said:


> src





emhamvui said:


> src





hoangtubongdem1 said:


>


----------



## vfG (Mar 11, 2008)

Lyon - Tour Part Dieu 165m - 3rd Arrondissement :


La Tour Crayon par Macsous, sur Flickr


Parvis de l'Auditorium - Tour de la Part Dieu par Gael Olympio, sur Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

A 200 meter chimney that I can't find a picture of.


----------



## Kopacz (Mar 16, 2011)

Denjiro said:


> ^^ Wow, nice rainbow building in the background! What's its name?


It's just a random communist building with offices.

picture

Its name is "Metalowiec" (roughly translated as "steeler") and no one knows why it has a rainbow on it :lol:


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Moscow - City of Capitals: Moscow Tower - 301.9 m 


Edmonton - Manulife Center - 149.9 m 


Also tied is the Epcor Tower - 150 m (antenna)


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't want to post the tallest building in Starkville.. it's embarrassing. hno:


----------



## Monchhichi (Jun 30, 2012)

^^The thing I love best about Mississippi are its dirt roads. These take you places where there is no one but you, the sound of the leaves, and bird calls.


*PBCom Tower 259m (Makati City, Philippines)*


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

There is a bit of confusion about this in my city(Cape town), and im not sure the height measurements are correct but anyway:

Completed: Metlife centre(150m/ 492ft)










Under construction: Porside tower(142m/465ft), a spire is expected to be added to the roof to take it over the 500ft mark. I think the building itself is actually taller than the 142m.


----------



## TheReconstructer (May 27, 2011)

*Grote- or Saint Cyriacuskerk, Hoorn, The Netherlands*
Around the 60 meters high, and replaced a church from around 1840, which replaced a medieval church with a tower which looked familiar to the one on the Grote Kerk in Haarlem.


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Kaunas Christ’s Resurrection Church* *70 m*








*Chechen square blocks* *56 m*


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

^^ wow, i've never seen such church it look pretty good.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

The tallest building here is the Den Helder Logiesgebouw ( hotel only for naval officers ) it's 48,3m 15 floors.



























But we have a lighthoue which is taller. The ''Lange Jaap'', 64m.


----------



## 1Filipe1 (Jul 13, 2012)

martin tower 332 feet

old bethlehem steel head quarters.. not even in downtown lol


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Klaipėda (Memel) Pilsotas 112 m |34 fl *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1301595


----------



## Triple C (Aug 23, 2010)

Antalya: Pınarlar Residences - each three red block has 23 floors with 82m height;

own photo, on Flickr


Autumn in the City by Melissa Maples, on Flickr


Ankara: Portakal Çiçeği Residences - ~160m

own photo, on Flickr


Mimari - Ankara von hÃ¼seyinaldÄ±rmaz auf Flickr


----------



## hater (Aug 1, 2011)

Baku Flame Towers 182m


----------

